

How I designed a doc-based collaboration interface - dolftax
http://dolftax.com/2015/04/Designing-a-document-based-collaboration-interface_v2/

======
_pdeschen
Wondering what is the wireframe tool used?

~~~
dolftax
Moqups

~~~
_pdeschen
Thanks!

